# Well...8 Months Later!



## jennerrator

Going to the gym for the first time since health shit hit the fan.. upper body should be fine..legs not so much as a side effect (for whatever reason) has been against my calves and feet. I’m in such a crazy place in life but being physically active will never stop lol

Wish for others that have or are going through major health/physical - issues/changes nothing but the best!!!!


----------



## Seeker

good luck. 1st week is always the toughest but you'll get through it


----------



## Elivo

Kick ass Jenn!!! Happy you are able to get back to doing what you love to do!!!


----------



## jennerrator

Seeker said:


> good luck. 1st week is always the toughest but you'll get through it



Thanks!!! I know it’s going to be a major trip because I’m still feeling weirdness in my brain.....can’t really explain it and if I listed all the shit I’m still going through since the day after surgery..sucks ass but I’m used to it all...so fuuuck it..will go back to normal at some point!:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Kick ass Jenn!!! Happy you are able to get back to doing what you love to do!!!



Thanks!!! Yep, I might as well be gone from life if I can’t be active!! Lol


----------



## NbleSavage

You got this. Get back in there and kick arse.


----------



## jennerrator

Funny part is..I was a diehard about writing down my workout and at this point..just get my ass back in the gym!!! LOL

Any advice would be appreciated:32 (20):


----------



## automatondan

It will get easier as your brain adjusts to some of the fine motor stuff. It will just take a while but you will be back stronger than ever. When theres a will, theres a way. 

If you arent already, id be making sure I had a great OT to work with.


----------



## Elivo

I’m sure you are more than aware, but maybe ease back into it, that’s a long down time and I’m sure it was a long recovery.  Being in the shape you’ve been in will help you tons. 
But id think don’t push too hard at the start.


----------



## Viduus

jennerrator50 said:


> Funny part is..I was a diehard about writing down my workout and at this point..just get my ass back in the gym!!! LOL
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated:32 (20):



Good thing is the weights still move in the same directions! Congrats


----------



## Robdjents

Good for you jenn!! Glad you’re getting back at it


----------



## dk8594

Glad to hear you’re able to hit the gym again. A pound still weighs a pound.


----------



## jennerrator

Yea..pretty much not to embarrass myself, I’m going to go easy and slow..which isn’t natural for me but I can’t handle being stared at for looking like a retard..hahahaha


----------



## Viduus

jennerrator50 said:


> Yea..pretty much not to embarrass myself, I’m going to go easy and slow..which isn’t natural for me but I can’t handle being stared at for looking like a retard..hahahaha



You’re going to be an Instagram star soon!!


----------



## dk8594

jennerrator50 said:


> Yea..pretty much not to embarrass myself, I’m going to go easy and slow..which isn’t natural for me but I can’t handle being stared at for looking like a retard..hahahaha



You are competitive. Taking it easy and going slow isn’t going to be easy for you


----------



## jennerrator

dk8594 said:


> You are competitive. Taking it easy and going slow isn’t going to be easy for you



Exactly lol....it’s killing me...1. I know I have no choice and 2. I’m alive 

So...yea..I need to just stay calm and happy..hahahaha


----------



## Elivo

jennerrator50 said:


> Yea..pretty much not to embarrass myself, I’m going to go easy and slow..which isn’t natural for me but I can’t handle being stared at for looking like a retard..hahahaha



I don’t think you will get stared at for looking like a retard lol. There are...other reasons that you would get stared at, well I’d stare...would be creeping hard LOL!

youll be fine Jenn, don’t stress it. Get in there do what you need to do in the way you have to for now, it will all come back.


----------



## dk8594

jennerrator50 said:


> I can’t handle being stared at for looking like a retard..hahahaha



Just don’t curl in the squat rack and you’ll be fine


----------



## jennerrator

An interesting part that I’m starting to feel a bit from and I’m pretty sure some of it is legit but WAY better than it could have been...

With my situation I was put on 60mg of Prednisone 5 months ago and it’s saved my ass quite a bit..but I’m being weaned off it very slowly...only 5mg at a time and I’m down to 15mg ...this is the first week even if it’s very minimal thanks to the extremely slow cut that I’m feeling the sides...mainly tiredness only..thank god..as I can’t imagine just being stopped from it.

Im hoping that I bump back to normal sooner because we weaned it so long or I’m going to be pissed..lol


----------



## stonetag

jennerrator50 said:


> An interesting part that I’m starting to feel a bit from and I’m pretty sure some of it is legit but WAY better than it could have been...
> 
> With my situation I was put on 60mg of Prednisone 5 months ago and it’s saved my ass quite a bit..but I’m being weaned off it very slowly...only 5mg at a time and I’m down to 15mg ...this is the first week even if it’s very minimal thanks to the extremely slow cut that I’m feeling the sides...mainly tiredness only..thank god..as I can’t imagine just being stopped from it.
> 
> Im hoping that I bump back to normal sooner because we weaned it so long or I’m going to be pissed..lol


Damn prednisone is an amazing drug, a little on the double edge sword kind, but.... I hope the best for you my friend, you're too smart to jump in with reckless abandon, I have total faith in that you will succeed with any endeavor you put your mind to.


----------



## snake

Hope all went well. Just go easy; you're not 21 anymore. :32 (18):


----------



## jennerrator

Well...start tomorrow as my dumbass forgot when I started this thread I had a CT this morning and couldn't eat before it soooooooooo...lol :32 (20):


----------



## Elivo

jennerrator50 said:


> Well...start tomorrow as my dumbass forgot when I started this thread I had a CT this morning and couldn't eat before it soooooooooo...lol :32 (20):



you’ve waited this long, you can make it one more day


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> you’ve waited this long, you can make it one more day




Lmao...exactly!!!!!!


----------



## BigJohnny

Good luck jenn, I hope your back to your normal self soon.


----------



## jennerrator

BigJohnny said:


> Good luck jenn, I hope your back to your normal self soon.



You and me both..can take up to a year..6 more months to go


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Best of luck Jenn, your body will tell you where your limits are.

Good to see you getting back out there.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Glad to hear this Jen.  Keep us posted.  The older we all get the more valuable health is.


----------



## Trump

Good luck Jenn it will all start coming back in time, then you can flood the site with pics again


----------



## jennerrator

First day back ...wooo hoooo... just took pic..not bad for not training for 8 months


----------



## Trump

jennerrator50 said:


> First day back ...wooo hoooo... just took pic..not bad for not training for 8 months
> 
> View attachment 6020



she is off already


----------



## Elivo

jennerrator50 said:


> First day back ...wooo hoooo... just took pic..not bad for not training for 8 months
> 
> View attachment 6020



How do you get it to come out right side up?? My shit is always sideways...oh lookin good


----------



## jennerrator

OK....first thing I have to say is fuuuucking tears happened LOL and was listening to this song that pushed them (first song)...funny thing is it's about a relationship thing but I was feeling it for being alive!!! hahahahaha....feel fuuuckin awesome...and the only real issue with muscles I have is my left hamstring..which I'm ok with as because the surgery was on the left brain side so all REAL issues have been on left side...shit...right after surgery my left leg was weak as fuuuuck....I couldn't even use it to step up stairs without help for 2 months...so yea I think staying in great shape for all these years has saved my ass! ....Oh and weigh 124....yea buddy!!!! lol

Doing the line of machines that cover every body part and some cable stuff for a few weeks and see how things go...not even writing shit down until I'm back to lifting some real weights again! Just Happy as FUUUCK and the folks that don't train by choice blow my fuuuucking mind!!!:32 (20):

Hope everyone kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elivo

That’s awesome Jenn!!! I agree, piss in writing anything down for now, just get in there and get the feel for stuff again.


----------



## Trump

jennerrator50 said:


> OK....first thing I have to say is fuuuucking tears happened LOL and was listening to this song that pushed them (first song)...funny thing is it's about a relationship thing but I was feeling it for being alive!!! hahahahaha....feel fuuuckin awesome...and the only real issue with muscles I have is my left hamstring..which I'm ok with as because the surgery was on the left brain side so all REAL issues have been on left side...shit...right after surgery my left leg was weak as fuuuuck....I couldn't even use it to step up stairs without help for 2 months...so yea I think staying in great shape for all these years has saved my ass! ....Oh and weigh 124....yea buddy!!!! lol
> 
> Doing the line of machines that cover every body part and some cable stuff for a few weeks and see how things go...not even writing shit down until I'm back to lifting some real weights again! Just Happy as FUUUCK and the folks that don't train by choice blow my fuuuucking mind!!!:32 (20):
> 
> Hope everyone kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!




writing shit down?? Is that what them people do in the gym with there little note pad and pens they write down what they lift. Seems pointless just lift as much as you can for as many reps as you can


----------



## jennerrator

Trump said:


> writing shit down?? Is that what them people do in the gym with there little note pad and pens they write down what they lift. Seems pointless just lift as much as you can for as many reps as you can




oh....A type....did it for years...only not doing it now because I'm just starting back, once I get back to normal...I'll be writing it down!:32 (17)::32 (20):


----------



## Trump

jennerrator50 said:


> oh....A type....did it for years...only not doing it now because I'm just starting back, once I get back to normal...I'll be writing it down!:32 (17)::32 (20):



could not be bothered with that, I couldn’t tell you what I lifted on my last leg day but I know they still hurting


----------



## jennerrator

Trump said:


> could not be bothered with that, I couldn’t tell you what I lifted on my last leg day but I know they still hurting



lol....with me writing is more about what exercises to do..I have to know what I did and for how many weeks I run that workout. The weight I do is second important


----------



## Trump

jennerrator50 said:


> lol....with me writing is more about what exercises to do..I have to know what I did and for how many weeks I run that workout. The weight I do is second important



I actually dont have a plan half the time i go in planning on doing chest and end up doing legs and i never have a planned workout. I probably should but i go by feel if i doing bent over rows but i cant quite feel the squeeze for any reason i will switch to cable rows or summert like that


----------



## jennerrator

Trump said:


> I actually dont have a plan half the time i go in planning on doing chest and end up doing legs and i never have a planned workout. I probably should but i go by feel if i doing bent over rows but i cant quite feel the squeeze for any reason i will switch to cable rows or summert like that



Pretty sure this is most folks as for years I have only seen a few writing like I do...doesn’t matter if you don’t need it..lots look great without writing in a notebook


----------



## snake

I'm happy for ya Jenn. When shit went south like it did for you, you wonder if these days will ever come. Here's to you and all that have put up the fight against this piece of shit nasty disease. Fuuk cancer!


----------



## snake

Trump said:


> could not be bothered with that, I couldn’t tell you what I lifted on my last leg day but I know they still hurting



You pick any day in the last 20+ years and I can tell you what I trained and what I did.


----------



## Elivo

I never logged anything, all the years I was in be gym before till I started back about a year ago, I have started now with the strong app. Mainly to make sure I’m progressing and increasing my weight or reps done.


----------



## Trump

snake said:


> You pick any day in the last 20+ years and I can tell you what I trained and what I did.



7th Feb 1998


----------



## snake

Trump said:


> 7th Feb 1998



I will get my records out tonight but being that day was a Sat. I'm betting on legs.


----------



## Trump

snake said:


> I will get my records out tonight but being that day was a Sat. I'm betting on legs.



Your right on the day it was my 21st birthday ha ha


----------



## snake

Trump said:


> Your right on the day it was my 21st birthday ha ha



I was off on Sat back then. Monday was squats. Reps of 4 with 405, 455, 495, 535.


----------



## Trump

snake said:


> I was off on Sat back then. Monday was squats. Reps of 4 with 405, 455, 495, 535.



Thats amazing you can track everything back that far. Bet it’s interesting looking back 20+ years now. There is an old guy in my gym he small now I guess through age approx 65-70 at a guess and he still pulls 180kg on a deadlift and he writes everything down. I might get chattting to him be interesting if he has logs from 40+ years ago


----------



## Jin

Trump said:


> Thats amazing you can track everything back that far. Bet it’s interesting looking back 20+ years now. There is an old guy in my gym he small now I guess through age approx 65-70 at a guess and he still pulls 180kg on a deadlift and he writes everything down. I might get chattting to him be interesting if he has logs from 40+ years ago



Thats probably Seeker.


----------



## snake

Jin said:


> Thats probably Seeker.



You have no idea how much faster Seeks workouts went when he put down the hammer and chisel and bought some papyrus.


----------



## Merlin

It will be about 8 months or longer before I can actually lift upper body due to my surgery. I know the pain all to well.


----------



## jennerrator

Well...back from vacation and one more week before going back to work (off 6 months) I’m a bit nervous but I know I can do my job so just need to get back to it!

Going to do the gym everyday this week to get back to that also but only weekends when I start work as I can’t deal with a busy gym at the moment

I’m trying hard not to let this shit fuuuck with me and I’ve done awesome with this part (mental) but only because I know I’ve been blessed that I’m alive..so for anyone that feels like life is so rough...unless you are ready to be gone...smarten up


----------



## Viduus

jennerrator50 said:


> Well...back from vacation and one more week before going back to work (off 6 months) I’m a bit nervous but I know I can do my job so just need to get back to it!
> 
> Going to do the gym everyday this week to get back to that also but only weekends when I start work as I can’t deal with a busy gym at the moment
> 
> I’m trying hard not to let this shit fuuuck with me and I’ve done awesome with this part (mental) but only because I know I’ve been blessed that I’m alive..so for anyone that feels like life is so rough...unless you are ready to be gone...smarten up



I think Spongy’s avi says it all. Good luck getting back to the grind.


----------



## Trump

jennerrator50 said:


> Well...back from vacation and one more week before going back to work (off 6 months) I’m a bit nervous but I know I can do my job so just need to get back to it!
> 
> Going to do the gym everyday this week to get back to that also but only weekends when I start work as I can’t deal with a busy gym at the moment
> 
> I’m trying hard not to let this shit fuuuck with me and I’ve done awesome with this part (mental) but only because I know I’ve been blessed that I’m alive..so for anyone that feels like life is so rough...unless you are ready to be gone...smarten up



Just dig deep Jenn and soon it will be a distant memory that to talk about occasionally


----------



## Gadawg

Keep kickin ass Jenn!


----------



## jennerrator

lmfao....this is the type shit that's happened due to my brain shit....

When I went to my gym right before I went on vacation...I didn't pay attention to anything as everything on the inside looked the same..and I park in the back so I didn't see the gym sigh on the front of building..................................Golds sold to LA Fitness....WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I am now a member of LA Fitness....so pissed but they said they won't change the gym at all so I can at least deal with that as I love the way it is....Jesus...whatever works for everyone else I guess:32 (10):


----------



## Elivo

Hope they dont change your membership rates or any shady shit like that


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Hope they dont change your membership rates or any shady shit like that



Nope...everything stays the same and now I have option to every LA Fitness...guess that's ok but I used to be a LA Fitness member and I can't stand their inside...but I have no reason to use a different location thank god!


----------



## Elivo

Cool that it will work out, the golds i go to has been like 3 diff gyms over the years but ive only been a member since its been golds. Id rather they keep it as it is since they seem to do a good job with equipment repairs and crap. If they sell it as long as the group that takes over keeps that kind of stuff up ill be fine but it can go south quick.


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Cool that it will work out, the golds i go to has been like 3 diff gyms over the years but ive only been a member since its been golds. Id rather they keep it as it is since they seem to do a good job with equipment repairs and crap. If they sell it as long as the group that takes over keeps that kind of stuff up ill be fine but it can go south quick.



First time this has ever happened to me...I joined them before they opened (I think 7 years ago) so I pay hardly nothing and all locations access...can't beat that shit for sure:32 (17):


----------



## Elivo

jennerrator50 said:


> First time this has ever happened to me...I joined them before they opened (I think 7 years ago) so I pay hardly nothing and all locations access...can't beat that shit for sure:32 (17):



Yes i remember you telling me that before....lucky ass :32 (8):


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Yes i remember you telling me that before....lucky ass :32 (8):



lmao...didn’t even look at my card when they switched the one I had...Jesus


----------



## Elivo

damn come on Jenn LOL, 


Kidding chick hahaha, i doubt i would have either


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> damn come on Jenn LOL,
> 
> 
> Kidding chick hahaha, i doubt i would have either



Just nothing looked changed...hahahaha and I don't stare at peeps at the gym so I didn't notice the shirts of employees ...oh well...all is good


----------



## Elivo

I don’t pay any attention to the people working at my place either, it’s all these little 110 pound girls that work as trainers and the other trainer is some  guy in worse shape than me!!!


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> I don’t pay any attention to the people working at my place either, it’s all these little 110 pound girls that work as trainers and the other trainer is some  guy in worse shape than me!!!



hahahaha..couple of trainers at mine I would trust..male only that were in awesome shape!!


----------



## Elivo

There is one at mine that is in good shape but I’m not paying for a trainer. I know what I want to do and what I like to do in the gym.


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> There is one at mine that is in good shape but I’m not paying for a trainer. I know what I want to do and what I like to do in the gym.



Oh fuuuck no.... I have major respect for the ones there but they have to follow rules etc...and I want to train to hard for their rules...fuuuck we all do (well, the ones here that really train!) I feel sorry for the ones that want hardcore training clients...lol


----------



## Elivo

jennerrator50 said:


> Oh fuuuck no.... I have major respect for the ones there but they have to follow rules etc...and I want to train to hard for their rules...fuuuck we all do (well, the ones here that really train!) I feel sorry for the ones that want hardcore training clients...lol



A young girl i work with pays for one at her gym because she just wants someone to tell her what to do and hold her accountable.  I told her id take half the money and do the same thing LOL.


----------



## jennerrator

soooooo...down to 2.5 mg of the Prednisone (last week...wooo hooo) and guess what....barely hungry...I'm pretty happy about not having the hunger those cause (normal) but it's fuuuckin crazy...same with all the sudden sleeping in...none of it is majorly extreme...just weird...


----------



## Elivo

jennerrator said:


> soooooo...down to 2.5 mg of the Prednisone (last week...wooo hooo) and guess what....barely hungry...I'm pretty happy about not having the hunger those cause (normal) but it's fuuuckin crazy...same with all the sudden sleeping in...none of it is majorly extreme...just weird...



I dont care for that med, it has its uses and i can see why they had you on it. But long term i dont care for it at all, you can tell a person just by their skin when they have been on it for a long time. Its damn near see through and tears like paper.


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> I dont care for that med, it has its uses and i can see why they had you on it. But long term i dont care for it at all, you can tell a person just by their skin when they have been on it for a long time. Its damn near see through and tears like paper.



lol..I’m lucky all it gave me was an apple face! And saved my ass by giving me hunger when my weight was super down!!

but...I don’t want it ever again


----------



## Viduus

Elivo said:


> I don’t pay any attention to the people working at my place either, it’s all these little 110 pound girls that work as trainers and the other trainer is some  guy in worse shape than me!!!



There’s a 5’6 75 year old trainer at the latest gym I joined. Cool guy who gave me a tour... after looking online I realized he’s set a bunch of records in some masters powerlifting events. Never judge a book!

Yes, I’m going to call him about training me a few times. I’m way to curious...


----------



## jennerrator

Wooo hooo...start back to work Monday.....now also back to gym...so excited and glad I feel like myself finally!!!:32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler

jennerrator said:


> Wooo hooo...start back to work Monday.....now also back to gym...so excited and glad I feel like myself finally!!!:32 (20):



that uh girl


----------



## jennerrator

Zeigler said:


> that uh girl



7 Lives left babe!!!


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Now get out there and do work!!

Proud of you girl, go get it.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

jennerrator said:


> Wooo hooo...start back to work Monday.....now also back to gym...so excited and glad I feel like myself finally!!!:32 (20):



Awesome Jenn!


----------



## Elivo

jennerrator said:


> Wooo hooo...start back to work Monday.....now also back to gym...so excited and glad I feel like myself finally!!!:32 (20):



Go get em Jenn!!


----------



## jennerrator

Well...made it to another birthday this weekend..chilling at a movie ...loving life:32 (20):


----------



## Elivo

Legs!!!!! NICE

Happy Birthday Jenn!!


----------



## jennerrator

Elivo said:


> Legs!!!!! NICE
> 
> Happy Birthday Jenn!!



Thank you!! Not bad...wait til I start back in the gym..best part about not being able to train for 9 months...being a life long fitness freak and not pigging out!:32 (20):


----------



## BigGameHunter

My ears are ringing. Thanks...nice wheels Sister.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

How about an update girl?

How is work?  Workouts?


----------



## jennerrator

Work is awesome...so nice being back to it as I cannot be someone who doesn’t work..using my brain is the smartest thing at this moment :32 (20):

Training will start this weekend...Woooooo hooooo...my life is finally getting back to normal!!!

Thanks for asking...hope all is beautiful with you and family!!!!


----------



## HollyWoodCole

jennerrator said:


> Work is awesome...so nice being back to it as I cannot be someone who doesn’t work..using my brain is the smartest thing at this moment :32 (20):
> 
> Training will start this weekend...Woooooo hooooo...my life is finally getting back to normal!!!
> 
> Thanks for asking...hope all is beautiful with you and family!!!!


Thanks Jenn, things are great here.

Glad to hear you're getting a sense of normalcy again, with a strong work ethic I believe most anything is achievable.


----------



## jennerrator

Well...second clean MRI and told by Oncologist ...I'm going to make it most likely unless some freak ass shit hits me (god forbid) lol

All I can say is..... a second chance at life has changed me...in a great way...look so forward to the rest of life!!!! And totally feel blessed in many ways!!! (no I haven't turned religious) hahahaha

Hope everyone has a great life also...take it serious and take care of business!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Let's celebrate with fresh noodz. Cole you go first.


----------



## jennerrator

PillarofBalance said:


> Let's celebrate with fresh noodz. Cole you go first.



Lmfao...do it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Great to hear Jenn, and great legs of course, just like the rest of you. Strong person...


----------



## BigGameHunter

You’re Solid as Hell Jenner. I’m very happy for you. Great example on many levels.


----------



## jennerrator

Something I think is very hard to explain is below (I think it's one of the best statements and totally that's how I am)...I have... since I was a kid took care of myself and learned very quick how to take care of business or anything that hit the fan..for whatever reason...doesn't matter what has happened, I've pulled out of it no matter what...it's given me a pretty damn good life and it's what has helped me stay alive..no fuuuckin way is anything taking me out. I truly believe weakness takes people out...it's sad that some folks can't handle things.


*"Mentally strong people don't feel entitled to things in life. They weren't born with a mentality that others would take care of them or that the world must give them something. Instead, they look for opportunities based on their own merits."*


----------



## Rot-Iron66

jennerrator said:


> *"Mentally strong people don't feel entitled to things in life. They weren't born with a mentality that others would take care of them or that the world must give them something. Instead, they look for opportunities based on their own merits."*



Great quote! Same thing I try to teach my kids, I was brought up that way,and I dont want my kids to be spoiled millennials.
At age's 24 and 21 (2 girls), they turned out well.


----------



## jennerrator

Lol.....Something legit


----------



## DevilDoc87

jennerrator said:


> *"Mentally strong people don't feel entitled to things in life. They weren't born with a mentality that others would take care of them or that the world must give them something. Instead, they look for opportunities based on their own merits."*



For sure jenn!


----------



## DevilDoc87

PillarofBalance said:


> Let's celebrate with fresh noodz. Cole you go first.



‘Is it alphabetical order? Not sure I wanna go after cole.


----------



## Rumpy

I'll get things started

http://cellar.org/2008/lionballs.jpg


----------



## Rumpy

Oh wait, I forgot I'm Cecilia now

https://pre00.deviantart.net/ab67/th/pre/i/2006/308/d/e/a_lioness_by_silenceangel.jpg


----------



## jennerrator

DevilDoc87 said:


> For sure jenn!




Lol..wonder if it’s because I’m a full life military brat...


----------



## DevilDoc87

jennerrator said:


> Lol..wonder if it’s because I’m a full life military brat...



I’m sure that has A LOT to do with it. I didn’t grow up privileged and it made the military that much more easy and comfortable for me.


----------



## jennerrator

DevilDoc87 said:


> I’m sure that has A LOT to do with it. I didn’t grow up privileged and it made the military that much more easy and comfortable for me.



yep...my dad was 30 years..so I was my whole life and I think the military is great about making folks mentally strong (not everyone lol and maybe not the ones that only serve a couple years) and because he was, that’s what us kids were taught..fuuuckin lucky as I see it


----------



## jennerrator

Well some work today..felt great but damn ...primer only and only half the room!!! Getting ready to rent..wooo hoooo oh and knees felt a little sore...mother fuuucker! Btw, purple going to an off white..


----------



## jennerrator

I hate that damn thumbnail when you delete that damn photo...I’m not redoing post...anyone knows how to just remove it????


----------



## Rumpy

Primer looks good.  I always hated that purple.  I knew you'd be painting over it.  Are you going to do anything with the carpet?


----------



## Rumpy

Oh and glad you to hear you decided to hold onto it and rent it.  Should work out great for you guys.


----------



## jennerrator

Fuuuck changing the carpet...I paid for it, brand new lol..better be ok with purple carpet!


----------



## Rumpy

jennerrator said:


> Fuuuck changing the carpet...I paid for it, brand new lol..better be ok with purple carpet!



I'm sure it will look a lot better with the lighter walls.


----------

